# Questions!



## Oxxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all, first post here after lurking for a long time... Have been thinking about getting a cockapoo for about a year now (especially after seeing all the stunning photos on here!). However we currently have a 3 year old Norfolk/poodle cross and am unsure if this is a bit old to be introducing a new puppy to the home? 

Furthermore I am pretty obsessed with getting a blue roan or black/tan coloured cockapoo (i think there was a cockapoo on this forum named Treacle?) and was wondering if anyone here knew of any breeders that specialised in these colours (if thats possible!) 

P.s not sure if this was the right place to post this!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry I can't help, but welcome anyway! I'm sure others on here will know more....


Sam x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

We had a rescue dog and when he was 5 we introduced a puppy cocker spaniel. For the first week Scooby would walk out of the room in disgust every time ( the puppy ) came bouncing in.
After this he got used to him and it wasn't long before they would curl up together


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I was obsessed with getting a blue roan too now I have a blue roan and a chocolate roan!


----------



## Oxxy (Feb 18, 2012)

tessybear said:


> I was obsessed with getting a blue roan too now I have a blue roan and a chocolate roan!


Ha yeah once you start you can't stop! Can i ask where you got yours from?



francesjl said:


> We had a rescue dog and when he was 5 we introduced a puppy cocker spaniel. For the first week Scooby would walk out of the room in disgust every time ( the puppy ) came bouncing in.
> After this he got used to him and it wasn't long before they would curl up together


Aww how long did it take for scooby to warm up to the pup?


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

hello :wave:
I have Treacle and then introduced Clyde [a blue roan] so we obviously have the same taste in colours!
Treacle accepted Clyde with a little sulking but now they are great friends x 
As for breeders well - colours are a wondrous thing and I don't think anything is guaranteed so keep looking and researching and you may well find your dream puppy x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im no expert but i would say 3 would be a good age to introduce a puppy im sure given time they will become great friends.

Julia from Jukee doodles has just got two new black and tan bitches with a hope to producing similar colourings to Treacle,they are in Lincolnshire so it would be abit of a drive.Your only other choice was to see if there are breeders closer to you who have bred before and had those colours.

I would however make sure all the proper health tests etc have been done on the parents first rather then just looking for a a certain colour.


----------



## Oxxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Nadhak said:


> hello :wave:
> I have Treacle and then introduced Clyde [a blue roan] so we obviously have the same taste in colours!
> Treacle accepted Clyde with a little sulking but now they are great friends x
> As for breeders well - colours are a wondrous thing and I don't think anything is guaranteed so keep looking and researching and you may well find your dream puppy x





DONNA said:


> Im no expert but i would say 3 would be a good age to introduce a puppy im sure given time they will become great friends.
> 
> Julia from Jukee doodles has just got two new black and tan bitches with a hope to producing similar colourings to Treacle,they are in Lincolnshire so it would be abit of a drive.Your only other choice was to see if there are breeders closer to you who have bred before and had those colours.
> 
> I would however make sure all the proper health tests etc have been done on the parents first rather then just looking for a a certain colour.



Thank you for the replies! Both Buddy and Treacle are stunning dogs. I'm glad to hear 3 is still a good age to introduce a new pup! I've been looking at Jukee Doodles and Anzil for a while now both look fantastic, and as for the distance most places are far away from the southern tip of Kent! I don't mind waiting a while longer, but do you know when these new bitches will be bred at Jukee Doodles?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome 

The black and tans are lovely  I don't have one though i'm afraid, but cockapoos are amazing, I have two Anzil girls and couldn't be happier!

Not positive, but don't think Jukes Doodles will be breeding their new girls just yet, don't think they'll be old enough if I remember rightly, but you could ask them?

Good luck!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Joe, I brought Izzy home last summer - my cocker was 11 and very very patient with her when she was tiny. Now, if Izzy is annoying her, she gives her a telling off but they are good pals, and Phoebe is quite protective towards her if other dogs bother Izzy.
The Jukee Doodles girls are now about a year old  Good luck with your puppy search.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oxxy said:


> Ha yeah once you start you can't stop! Can i ask where you got yours from?
> 
> I got mine from a home breeder in Maidstone. She actually has a litter expected in July. You will find her on breeders online Sharon Johnson .


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would give Jukee doodles a call ,yes i think the blk and tans might not be mated till next year due to age?? But if thats the colour you want then its worth the wait,thats what i had to do when i was set on a choc roan.

They also seem to have lots of roan's from their matings.


----------



## Oxxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies, can't believe how helpful everyone is here!



DONNA said:


> I would give Jukee doodles a call ,yes i think the blk and tans might not be mated till next year due to age?? But if thats the colour you want then its worth the wait,thats what i had to do when i was set on a choc roan.
> 
> They also seem to have lots of roan's from their matings.





tessybear said:


> I got mine from a home breeder in Maidstone. She actually has a litter expected in July. You will find her on breeders online Sharon Johnson .


Yes I saw on the Jukee Doodles site's photos that there seems to be quite a few roans. And thank you for pointing out Sharon Johnson on breeders online Tess; can't believe I missed her advert on there; plus she is local(ish)! Shall be making a few calls this week. Once again thanks all for the help!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Hi I know the breeder I got Yogi from is planning another litter, she is in Milton Keynes- Leighton Buzzard Beds, Yogi is Apricot but she had the most stunning Black and Tan called Wilson (you can see him if you go to www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk) or CPUK on facebook I will need to check I have that web address correct.) But she has another bitch also that could produce blue roan. She owns the Sire. The pups were super and many of them are on CPUK club. But it might be worth getting in touch with her as not to far from you. Good luck


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there Wilf was three when we got Mable and they have been fine, good luck with your search x x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Oxxy said:


> Ha yeah once you start you can't stop! Can i ask where you got yours from?
> 
> 
> 
> Aww how long did it take for scooby to warm up to the pup?


After the first week Scooby was fine with Charlie, he used to let him curl up on his bean bag and they would go to sleep together. Scooby was a great dog, really gentle, everyone loved him ! Wood Green Animal Shelter ,where he came from reckoned he was a Saluki cross but it was only guess work.
They both became good friends, and when Scooby died age 13, Charlie really missed him as well .


----------



## Oxxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the recent posts! I managed to find a hobby breeder in my local town of all places and have reserved a black and white (parti?) boy!; despite going on about the black and tan colouring! Will be posting pictures in another thread soon. 

Also could anyone advise me on how to handle the behaviour my current dog (Stanley) will show towards the new dog. For instance if he snaps at the pup do I intervene or do I let nature take its course?

Thanks!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

When I got Yogi, Harley was just about a year old. He accepted puppy from first second and if puppy's sharp teeth nipped too hard Harley would just give a little I'm going to call it a growl but it wasn't it was odd warning and Yogi new he had over stepped the mark. So I believe let them sort themselves out and unless you have any major scraps, which I doubt very much leave them. However what I would say is when people visit or you get to taking them out make sure you tell people to fuss your older dog first. I always do this people go straight for the "awww its a puppy" and ignore the older one but I just asked nicely if they could stroke Harley first then the pup. And while they are stroking pup reasure older dog with "good boy" this way no jealousy occurs. Good luck and congratulations on new puppy. Hope this helps and makes sense! Mx


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

3 is very young, it shouldn't be a problem at all. Not to mention that cross could live for a very long time, so if your going to want another dog in the next decade, sooner is better!  In general though it depends on the dog, not the age.


----------



## Oxxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, glad to hear nature should take care of most of the work! I was a little concerned since Stanley is quite spoiled and would in turn, be quite jealous of a new arrival. 

Also would anyone suggested that they still sleep in the same room but the pup seperated with a crate? Or different rooms?

Thanks


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I am going for another pup when Hattie will be 9 months still young enough to want to play I hope! Hattie is parti coloured the product of a black show cocker mum and an Apricot poodle dad her coat is mainly black on top white and apricot underneath. I have just chosen another pup same dad (apricot poodle) but white/apricot show cocker mum. He is golden but has the same white cross on his chest as Hattie. Not sure if pups can be bred to order for colour but temprement is much more important!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Same room, pup in crate worked for me


----------

